# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant: Start Your Own Topic >  Bill Maher's hairline

## Artista

If you watch Bill's most recent 'Real Time' show#240, you will see that he must have had work done.
In the beginning of each show this year he plays a few minutes of an archived 'Real Time' segment from the past. 
The one in-particular on show #240  is a Sept 8, 2006 interview with,then-former Israeli Prime Minister, Benjamin Netanyahu. 
When Maher speaks he tilts his head down to read from something(as he always does). When he does that you have a CLEAR view of his hairline then. Compare that to later in the 240 show of 3/9/12 when he again looks down to read a piece. The comparison is UNMISTAKEABLE. His hair today is a bit fuller and has a solid hair line across.   Don't get me wrong, I'm not criticizing Bill Maher. I congratulate him. I think it was a fantastic job.  Not overdone and close to being realistic.  I'm sure in the makeup room much more is done prior to the show, i.e. Toppix-DermMatch-etc. 
Maybe even a crown fill in  piece-who knows. Obviously though he had work done on that hairline and it isn't bad at all. I like Bill Maher, I always have. It would be nice if he were to ever speak about it.  
Spencer and everyone else, check it out -what do you think?

----------


## Winston

For sure had work done He might even be wearing Toppik or something like it.

----------


## ravegrover

bill maher has had HT - no doubt. there is an episode with anthony weiner in which he plays clips from past episode predicting real estate meltdown. one can clearly see thinning hair. once clips r over, weiner comments 'i'm glad u did smething abt ur hair situation'. bill immediately changes topic saying - '& the suits too'. as liberal and open minded as he is - doesnt like to talk abt his hair procedure. funny! i like him though..

----------


## Artista

You jogged my memory on that moment. I believe i saw that too! 
I'm currently seeking a link to that particular season/episode of 'Real Time' online. So far all that is available for viewing is the 'Overtime' segment of episode #201 Feb 4 2011  on YouTube.
The HBO Real Time website only provides so much. 
Im not surprised that Maher would want to avoid the topic of his hair like the plague. Most of us do. 
When you watch the HBO special segment-"A week in Real Time" a behind the scenes view on how they create the shows, you can see Maher wearing a baseball cap quite a bit.

----------


## CurlyBird

He speaks about his thinning hair openly at one point in one of his audio books/books. I think when he did Politically Incorrect, he wore a tupe, along with some of his stand ups. 

I think it would be good to learn if he takes Propecia. He gets laid wicked often and has a very strong sex drive, which only began to taper off in his 50's, so he says, but I believe him. So if he does it's proof that finasteride doesn't necessarily affect your sex drive. Although it is only one case.

----------


## Artista

It was  roughly about10 months ago that i first started this Bill Maher topic.  His hair looks even BETTER now.  Hey, good for him! 
    Keep in mind, Bill Maher is a wealthy enough celebrity to be able to donate $1 million dollars to President Obama's campaign. So I'm sure that he spent whatever it took to 'fix' his receding hairline too.
 ( Now the focus should be on his nose--LOL)

----------


## gillenator

Well if his hair looks that much better in 10 months time, he must have had a larger procedure done back then.  My guess is that he had several sessions done over time.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Artista

I agree Gill'

----------


## gillenator

We will have to see if Maher ever does disclose his secret!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Artista

Watching the most  recent 'Real Time' show ( S11/Ep4 ) this morning, Bill Maher's frontal scalp and hairline  seems to be at its fullest. I'm sure that in the makeup room hair concealer is also applied but it is obvious that Maher had a HT or HTs done.

----------


## amadeus

There's no doubt that he's had a transplant, but they also pile the makeup on him.




> Watching the most  recent 'Real Time' show ( S11/Ep4 ) this morning, Bill Maher's frontal scalp and hairline  seems to be at its fullest. I'm sure that in the makeup room hair concealer is also applied but it is obvious that Maher had a HT or HTs done.

----------


## Gandolf

> There's no doubt that he's had a transplant, but they also pile the makeup on him.


 I can attest to the make up part.  I actually saw him live in Baltimore a few years ago at one of his stand up gigs and as we were exiting the theatre he walked by and was only a few feet away from me and the crowd.  I swear on my life, once you got up that close the dude looked like a melting wax statue he had so much makeup on.

Unfortunately I didn't get a good look at his hair as I wasn't actively researching HTs back then.

----------


## Artista

Its interesting , he tries so hard to present himself as the ultimate American Liberal-willing to talk about everything under the sun..inform us of everything. 
Its so very obvious  (especially hair loss sufferers) that he has had work done to improve his hairline and volume yet he would avoid that topic like the plague. He is more the ultimate *pseudo-liberal*

----------


## wylie

Why does he have to admit anything to you? How many people on this forum feel a responsibility to anyone anywhere to admit they had work done?  Why should Bill Maher be held to a different standard?

----------


## Artista

His hair looks even better now than it did back in 2013.
I was just watching his most recent show tonight,
 'Real Time With Bill Maher' S13 Ep30 
Check it out

----------


## arfy

> I think it was a fantastic job.  Not overdone and *close to being realistic.*  I'm sure in the makeup room much more is done prior to the show, i.e. Toppix-DermMatch-etc.


 This says a lot about how "undetectable" HT are. If a millionaire celebrity (with a team of makeup artists) can be detected, then what hope does the average guy have?

----------


## Artista

*Arfy*, your  point of view on this was a decent one -lol- very true. 

There have been other actors out there years ago that had had hair transplantation done and some of those actors didn't seem to have decent work done. 
Many years ago now.
Today's technology has gotten better since then.

----------


## CaliD

> This says a lot about how "undetectable" HT are. If a millionaire celebrity (with a team of makeup artists) can be detected, then what hope does the average guy have?


 Not sure if you meant this jokingly but if you were serious I'll tell you this....lots of Celebs are too busy to research clinics. They chose the big name clinics like Alvi Armani in Beverly Hills (Chef Gordon Ramsay went there) and get mediocre work done. I'd say my HT is undetectable and I've met a handful of guys who's HT's looks fantastic and I wouldn't have known unless they told me or I only knew because I knew them pre-op.

Also, Artista is right about technology getting better so if they had work done years ago it won't match the work done today.

----------


## arfy

> Not sure if you meant this jokingly but if you were serious I'll tell you this....lots of Celebs are too busy to research clinics. They chose the big name clinics like Alvi Armani in Beverly Hills (Chef Gordon Ramsay went there) and get mediocre work done. I'd say my HT is undetectable and I've met a handful of guys who's HT's looks fantastic and I wouldn't have known unless they told me or I only knew because I knew them pre-op.
> 
> Also, Artista is right about technology getting better so if they had work done years ago it won't match the work done today.


 You just said Alvi Armani's clinic is mediocre - but they are doing the state-of-the-art procedures. I'm not trying to argue with you, but in editorializing on my post, you've contradicted yourself. Guys can get lousy results with today's modern techniques - even celebrities. HT is a flawed process, with limitations on what it can achieve, no matter what techniques are used.

Also, if there are only a few dozen great clinics among the hundreds of clinics doing HT, then it's a mistake to talk about "what HT are like today" and only limit the scope of discussion to a handful of recommended doctors. Lets talk about what happens to the average person, who doesn't have a team of makeup artists, and doesn't have a team of hair stylists to cover up their transplants with wigs (like Nicholas Cage for example). For all we know, Bill Maher or Gordon Ramsey is wearing a wig behind a transplanted hairline. How would anybody but his stylist know?

I hate threads like this, I think they are misleading, and it's only guessing.

----------


## CaliD

arfy, you're absolutely right. I misspoke about Alvi Armani. It could be a good clinic. It's just not one that's often mentioned on hair forums. That doesn't mean much. I think many un-talked about clinics do good work and there's way more than just a dozen or so great places. With that being said not everyone is a good candidate and everyone is taking a risk with HT or any other elective procedure even with a good clinic/dr.  I had reconstructive surgery on my nose as a teenager and the dr nearly killed me and ruined my breathing for the next 20 years until I was brave enough to let another dr fix his work. 2nd procedure turned out great and I could breath again and didn't choke in my sleep for the first time in 20 years.

Sounds like you had a bad experience and for that I'm truly sorry. I wouldn't wish that on anyone. I didn't actually read this thread. I just skimmed it and noticed your comment.

----------


## LogicalBald068

Yeah Artista, Maher has done Hair transplantation and as mentioned the episode : anthony weiner in the video clip from past episode their is clear picture of thin hair which is very suitable.

----------

